# Looking for help planning a Generator Job



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

GDK 13 said:


> As the title says..
> 
> Got my plan down on paper, but wanted some of the experts here advice/tips on it. The existing service is 277/480, 1600 Amps. Customer wishes to install a 250kW Generator (600 Amps). It's underground work from the Generator to the ATS, so this is my plan:
> 
> ...



I think your plan looks great..:thumbup:


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope it is! The ATS and 600A disconnect are located inside the building. I plan on using the 600A circuit breaker located on the generator itself as the disconnect outside. A 600A Switch rated for outdoor use is going to be $$$ and I think the CB on the generator will be sufficient.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't forget a separate 120V conduit for battery charger.. if needed and conduit for control wiring..


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

B4T said:


> Don't forget a separate 120V conduit for battery charger.. if needed and conduit for control wiring..


I included 1- 2" PVC for each of those. 120V in one, control wiring in the other


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the plan but, I prefer to just use 4" and stay away from the 3 1/2", its kind of an odd size these days. 
Also, I would go 1" max for the battery charger and jacket heater conduit. You will need to transition to a smaller size at the unit and may not have space.
I don't know what you have for the low voltage but 2" seems really over sized. You might be better off running 3-1" for all of it instead of the 2-2"


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

GDK 13 said:


> Hope it is! The ATS and 600A disconnect are located inside the building. I plan on using the 600A circuit breaker located on the generator itself as the disconnect outside. A 600A Switch rated for outdoor use is going to be $$$ and I think the CB on the generator will be sufficient.


We are required to have an emergency stop button 20' away from the generator for the fire department.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...next question, who holds the NYC license (I was told it is the hardest test in the country)?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

jrannis said:


> We are required to have an emergency stop button 20' away from the generator for the fire department.


I like that. Thats a cool idea.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> I like that. Thats a cool idea.


I second that!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

360max said:


> ...next question, who holds the NYC license (I was told it is the hardest test in the country)?


I don't know how accurate this link is but I hope you left your previous employers on good terms

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dob/downloads/pdf/elec_lic_checklists.pdf

From what I know, Florida (7-1/2 hours), Idaho, and North Carolina have the longest tests. Florida has a process that takes several months and and is difficult to qualify for a license after you pass the exam.

I could be wrong, below is a link to the MH site with State by State info:

http://www.mikeholt.com/statelicense.php#FL







.


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

anyone else have some input?


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

I need some help with this thing. Never done one before, and WOW am I stressed with these drawings. Can anyone with experience here PM me or post up? thanks


----------



## Tasjr (Dec 9, 2011)

Still looking for help on this?


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually have it 95% done...pics to come soon


----------

